# earned our cdx on the weekend



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

On the weekend tracy took our girl tini ch ptd 'appleridges safice dry martini' cd,cdx, hic ovc h/e to orangeville and passed two trials with scores of 190 and 190.5 to get her cdx . this was her cd picture


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome.. congratulations.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!! Great picture!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on the win! I plan to try for the CD next year hopefully. :happyboogie:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, nice work. And what a beautiful dog!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Love to see GSDs earning titles and keeping busy. Very pretty girl, too! Keep it up -- next stop, Utility!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, Nice picture! 

I plan for a CDX next spring with my boy Enzo.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! Great Work!
That's what Frank and I are training for right now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent!

SO happy to read about your success!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations for a job well done.

Beautiful dog.

Koda and I are training for our CDX and I'm hoping to be ready in the spring.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

So exciting!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super great accomplishment with a very beautiful dog!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations! Nice job!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks everyone, good luck to all who are trialing


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

